
George Hotz cancels Comma AI - aresant
https://mobile.twitter.com/comma_ai/status/791958413345382400
======
jacquesm
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12815948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12815948)

------
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12815948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12815948).

